# Ruby's recovering too well!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well my little girl is most miffed at me keeping her in doggy jail, the crate was done away with months ago, and the pampered poo had the freedom to come and go on any of the beds upstairs as she pleased (Ralph never does?) prefers his bed or the couch?? 
She had her Spey yesterday (I wanted all well wishes and thoughts to go to willow x)
She is doing well.... Too well, she bounced back this morning like nothing had happened, I have to keep her crated to protect her from Ralph's boisterous play.
I am in bed now & I can hear her grumbling most indignantly downstairs 
My worst fear is keeping her from her party trick of scaling the top of the fence and jumping down 
Ralph has already body barged her once in the garden when she was having a bit of cone free time  poor ruby yelped 
It's going to be a very long 10 days!!......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She has nothing to do but sleep.... Which is a good thing for recovery


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor ruby in doggy jail! 

Wishing her a recovery at just the right speed!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad she is doing well, it is a long 10 days when you are going through it, but after poor Ralphs double whammy op, I am sure she will be less of a worry. Arlo and Savannah send Ruby kisses xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gentle snuggles from Rufus too to the poor little jailbird. Stay strong Tracey or shall I regale you again with stories from my vet friend about spays gone awry?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Ruby Ruby poo
Poor little you
The crate is now your home
No longer can you roam
Ralph's ardour is now halted 
Tracey's logic can't be faulted
Cos if you were released 
She'd never have her peace
And if the fence you scaled
Then Tracey would have failed
She may seem like a pest
But it's better than incest

(Ever read McGonagall....I'm worse than him)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ruby Roo. Stay as calm as you can for your mummy's sanity! Get better soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Rest lots and feel better soon little Ruby. You can then tell Maggie what she's in for. She getting her op in August.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Ruby .... this to will pass.
Warning to Ralp and Billy - the jail is an option for rowdy boys 
Only 9 more days...
With Dot I had to keep her on a lead if she was not contained, even in the house. Fairlie's warning of possible dire consequences scared me


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Your right - I will give ruby some time out of jail and she can have cuddles on the couch and cheer on England
Ralph the hooligan can watch from behind the bars!! 

When I let her out of the crate this morning she went mental and jumped on Ralph, me and billy and had run up and down the stairs before I could catch her!! She just isn't bothered by it...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh Ruby Ruby poo
> Poor little you
> The crate is now your home
> No longer can you roam
> ...


This gave me a good chuckle - well done mazza!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's a tough cookie, bless her, she does look rather disgruntled in the crate, hope she heals really fast, love the poem too Marion.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I had to keep looking to make sure it actually _was_ Ruby, she looks so very different! I love her colour, she's like ground ginger


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm desperate for my poor little skinny runt looking baby to curl and fluff up again.... It's just not right!
Lesson learnt - groom more = no skin heads!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh ruby. I love you so much. I hate the thought of both our girls feeling down! Btw her coat is growing in fast!! She looks adorable! Get well soon ruby and s big hug for mummy because it will indeed be a long ten days. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm desperate for my poor little skinny runt looking baby to curl and fluff up again.... It's just not right!
> Lesson learnt - groom more = no skin heads!


She will be lovely and cool though and it will make her more comfy in her current state in this hot weather


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Get well soon Ruby


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh ruby. I love you so much. I hate the thought of both our girls feeling down! Btw her coat is growing in fast!! She looks adorable! Get well soon ruby and s big hug for mummy because it will indeed be a long ten days.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Thanks Donna,
Were only on day 2 after the op, and she has already attempted a fence climb whilst on the lead!! 
It is indeed going to be a very very long 10 days, especially the weekend when we are home and the door is left open.
I hope willow is doing well, she has been very much in my thoughts - I keep checking for updates on her progress x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts and wishes for Ruby's recovery x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy post op recovery Ruby Doo........and Freedom. She will be bouncing around the same as ever, very soon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Wishing you a speedy post op recovery Ruby Doo........and Freedom. She will be bouncing around the same as ever, very soon.


Thanks marylin, she's already trying to bounce around like nothing's happened  I have to keep telling oh and billy she has had a big op, and has to be very careful x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I suspect neither Billy or Ruby will take much notice. Boys will be boys and dogs will be dogs. It's amazing just how quickly they get over these huge ops.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know, I think I'd play on it for a bit of extra TLC! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I know, I think I'd play on it for a bit of extra TLC! X


Oh, I'm so with you there!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby looks adorable in her onesie..way more girlie than Billy's underpants. Glad she is doing so well..just keep her away from Ted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby enjoying freedom.... But wanting Ralph to play 
What a lovely bum shot!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow she has bounced back so quickly! All that fence climbing must have left her with abs of steel. Just remember the stitches you need to worry about cannot be seen, they are not the ones on her tummy. Keep her from jumping!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Wow she has bounced back so quickly! All that fence climbing must have left her with abs of steel. Just remember the stitches you need to worry about cannot be seen, they are not the ones on her tummy. Keep her from jumping!


I know - she is been ridiculously amazing, I have permanently got a lead on her, indoors and out, were back tomorrow for the 3 day check up, 
I appreciate what your saying - it's all about the inside, that's why she's crated at night, and most of the day, tonight is her first bit of lounge freedom, she usually sleeps on my bed, which is quite high - then about 4 or 5am when it gets light. She gets in bed with billy, but i can't be letting her jump up and down on beds.
She's not happy about it. - bit it's for her own good x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Ruby x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooray for Ruby! Doing great! Keep healing and you'll be back on your fence in no time! She's looking gorgeous by the way!!

Tracey, speaking of grooming also... I've come home to 2 dogs I barely recognise. Especially nina! Don't know what the groomer was thinking. I told her NOT to touch Ninas face as I was doing that how I liked it. She took down all my preferences over the phone as I would be away and mum was leaving them in. Seems like she did her own thing. Nina looks a lot like Ruby, especially colour. Except Ninas nose has been shaved 

Sorry had to go off on a wee rant there!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome home Ruth! You were really missed. Now we need to see photos of this groom so we can judge the groom job for ourselves. Also photos of the holiday please, did you have a nice time?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Had a fab fab time! Must get the photos uploaded!

I've been on a little for a nosey. All in all though had a lovely technology free holiday. Just how I like it!


----------

